# 5wt Chronicles: Georgia Brown! Episode Two!



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Hey fellas, 
I had a blast fishing in the Georgia Mountains a few weeks ago. I put together this film about our trip.
Had my good buddy and Country Music star Craig Campbell come out and get in on some of the action. 
It was only his second time ever fly fishing, he managed to hook into several huge trout but couldn't land one, but still had a great time.
I'm happy to be able to introduce him into the sport that changed my life. 






Follow Along as we fish the Blue Ridge Mountains for Big Georgia Trout. 
From small Rainbows to big Browns over 20lbs, hiking in the rain through

Starring:
Country Music Star Craig Campbell
Fly Fishing Artist Eric Estrada
Fly Fishing Guide Will Taylor
Yak Angler's Jameson Redding


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Saw it on fb tonight and got a laugh out of the broken fly rod story. Cool video and some huge trout. Nice work!


----------



## DSampiero (Oct 18, 2009)

Well done Eric.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Dude, you rocked that film!!! Great job and awesome rainbow and brown fatties!!!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Here's another great flick ya'll that Eric's homies have done!

Just click it and you can watch it on Vimeo.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

paint it black said:


> Hey fellas,
> I had a blast fishing in the Georgia Mountains a few weeks ago. I put together this film about our trip.
> Had my good buddy and Country Music star Craig Campbell come out and get in on some of the action.
> It was only his second time ever fly fishing, he managed to hook into several huge trout but couldn't land one, but still had a great time.
> ...


Good film. Craig actually riding the cow would be really cool. Is the blue rod glass?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

sjrobin said:


> Good film. Craig actually riding the cow would be really cool. Is the blue rod glass?


lmao that would have been epic. 

The blue rod is a 5wt Blue Halo Gear - Fiberglass blank, the rod was built by the guys over at MarshFly USA.


----------



## Vining (Aug 28, 2012)

I also saw it on FB. Now I have put together who you are. Turns out we are friends on FB!


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

Nicely done my friend


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Awesome video!


----------



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

Shadowcast said:


> Awesome video!


Those are some beautiful fish, well done


----------



## redjim (Oct 16, 2012)

Really SUPER!


----------



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

That dinosaur Brown was just to COOL!! Your video brought back a lot of memories chasing trout in those N. Jawgia streams!!


----------



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)

Great video work Eric! Diggin it !


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Thanks, guys! The video is about to break 80k views! I am so stoked!!


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Eric, Looks AWESOME! Great job, looking forward to the next episode.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Nice. That's the area I left when we moved to Tampa. Spent many hours mountainbiking up there but never thought about picking up a fly rod. What a missed opportunity!


----------

